# Jeopardy Hedgehog Category!



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Turn on your TV to Jeopardy: there is a hedgehog category going on now!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Hurry before it goes away! :lol: I'm too excited about this! :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aaarrrggghhhh.....they' re going on about IBM stuff...I can't take the excitement anymore!!!

Ok now I'm confused...they're playing against a computer?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pffffttt! Totally missed it.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

The category was called "Hedgehog Podge"


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

7:40 is where they first answered a hedgie question. 
8:49 is the second question.

WATSON is the mega computer that was made in my hometown we have a lot of pride for IBM ( though I am an Apple/Mac person )





2:55 is the 3rd question.
4:14 is the 4th question.
5:00 is the last question.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm sorry but Watson terrifies me. Have none of these people seen "I Robot?"


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

I nearly bust a gut when I saw that last night! HAHAH I totally got all giddy. 

And Watson was awesome although my hubby and I talked at great length afterwards about how it was unfarly set up. Seriously there needs to be programming so that the buzzing in ability was more equally matched. 



Loved the question about what is in a quill to make it still, keratin!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha I was holding Sookie and she was passed out and my mom called to tell me and I leapt off the couch to turn the tv on. She was not pleased with me :lol: .

You're right.Watson is terrifying. It's voice makes it worse.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Kenzi - thanks for posting the links!

Man, that computer is creepy.


----------

